# Need help choosing a cutter.



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

Howdy everyone. Need some help buying a new cutter. I have a cheap plastic guillotine type cutter right now. It's the only thing I could find in this town. It works well enough but has one big disadvantage. It's small, I'm not that well versed on ring sizes yet so I'll just say I can hardly get my ring finger in it.
I had a Nub the other day, a Habano 4x64. A good cigar, I should write a review on it. Anyways, as I held the Nub in one hand and the cutter in the other, I realized my cutter would never get the job done. Had to use a box cutter on that sucka.
So I've been looking on-line for cutters and realized that they don't give any indication of how large a cigar they will cut.
Is there a cutter out there that works on the larger size sticks or are they all more or less about the same?
Thought about a punch but I'm not excited about that idea. Seems to me, larger smokes need bigger openings. So am I doomed to using a box cutter on my bigger cigars or is there a product out there somewhere that can cure my problem?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey there Noxus - You know, I'm in the process of buying a Palio which I'm sure you'll be hearing about from others on here. Being cut myself, I don't much like the idea of a punch either. And so I was between the Xikar and the Palio. I like the design of the Xikar much more than the Palio which resembles a traditional cutter, but after much research, I've found the Palio is the hands-down favorite for good reason. What it lacks in design it makes up in performance (from what I hear). I hear it definitely produces the cleanest cut and that's what I'm after. If you do consider the Xikar...I've heard the Xi1 or the Xi3 are better than the Xi2. Oh, and as far as bigger sizes go, check out the Palio website, I believe they handle the larger gauges just fine. If you can't fit the whole cigar in, then it'll handle at least the tip and enough so you can smoke. Hope that helps!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I checked both my Xikar and Palio using a RG tool. They can cut up to a 56 RG. Did a search and some cutters/scissors do cut above 60 RG, but I don't think I would want one. I'd probably go with a punch for larger sizes and just make the hole bigger.

As mentioned, the Palio seems to be the "hands down" favorite.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I would agree that most around here like the Palio best. I on the other hand like the Xikar much better. The Palio just didn't feel right in my hand. The Xikar cuts fast and clean for me. I dropped it once and sent it in. They fixed it at no charge and sharpened it as well. I will continue to be a Xikar customer.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Xikar and a Palio that I purchased recently, and must say that I am quite baffled by all of the hype surrounding the Palio. It is a good cutter, and I like the shape and feel, but it is definitely going to be my backup cutter. I haven't found the cut to be any cleaner than the Xikar, and my Xikar seems to cut with more ease than the palio. Oh, and the Xikar looks way cooler:ss


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn it Nick; now you have me wavering....4real? And you're right about the Xikar looking cooler. Which one do you have?


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

The first good cutter I bought was a Palio, which I used for quite a while. Then I got a Xikar as a freebie, and I found it cuts better than my Palio, so I use the Xikar now. Either one should work for you.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

I must I have had a completely different experience. I too have both Xikar and Palio and I can say hands down I like the Palio. I have sent me Xikar back twice to the company over the last year because it just doesn't seem to make a clean cut. The second time they sent me a new one and I still have the same opinion.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

HAZMAN said:


> I must I have had a completely different experience. I too have both Xikar and Palio and I can say hands down I like the Palio.


I'm with Hazman. I've sent my Xikar back once (am considering sending it back again) but still wasn't happy with the cut, that's when I bought the Palio. I'm very happy with the Palio, the cuts are neater and cleaner.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> Damn it Nick; now you have me wavering....4real? And you're right about the Xikar looking cooler. Which one do you have?


I have the Xi, but the Xi3 Beechwood is coming in the mail:tu

The opinions on these cutters are extremely inconsistent from person to person, so I would be hesitant to tell you that one is absolutely better than the other, all I can offer is my personal opinion. I have had no problems with my Xikar making a cut that was unclean, and my palio actually cracked the head of a Siglo VI I had the other night. It is possible that I may need to send the Palio in to be sharpened, but I've had it less than a month


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

I've had a Xikar XI since 2000 and it's still going strong. I bought a XI2 as a back up and light weight cutter to carry when I wear dress pants. I'm a sucker for the high quality finish of the XI versions.

I do not own a palio, but have used them many times. They seem to be a favorie of the online BOTL's and they do the job very well, but lack the fit and finish of my Xikar.

Both are quality cutters and it really comes down to which style you like best I think.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

I recommend the Xikar slim


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

Perhaps I'm just a bit old fashioned, but the old plastic Zino double guillotine is still the best cutter I've used; it is the easiest and the one with the most control. I have others (a couple of expensive Davidoffs even), and sometimes with a flathead cigar I will use a bullet punch. Still, that Zino is hard to beat, and it's the one I keep coming back to. Try the Zino!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Real men use their teeth.:cb


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

lonsdale said:


> Perhaps I'm just a bit old fashioned, but the old plastic Zino double guillotine is still the best cutter I've used; it is the easiest and the one with the most control. I have others (a couple of expensive Davidoffs even), and sometimes with a flathead cigar I will use a bullet punch. Still, that Zino is hard to beat, and it's the one I keep coming back to. Try the Zino!


I like them all, as far as Xikar, Palio and Zino, but my 2 favorite cutters are Palio, Zino because of better control and cut. 
Xikar looks cooler hands down. I own 3 Xikars, 2 Palios, one Zino and I use them all, it's just personal preference.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Palios are my favorite cutter. Cleanest cut i've found. I also have a zino cutter, a couple havana cutters, a Xikar, and a punch cutter. I probably haven't used the punch cutter probably since 2003, the havana cutters are pretty good for a single blade, the zino collects dust, and I really don't like the Xikar. It feels weird in the hand and often I get an uneven cut. The palio i'm using is before OpusEx and cigartexan bought the company, it's an original that still cuts just as well as the day I bought it back in 2004. So yeah, Palio gets my vote :tu


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

I was in the market for a cutter too so this morning I went to Heartfelt Industries (http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=26) and pulled the trigger on the Palio Original Composite Cutter because of all the great things of heard about them.

I will let you know how I like as soon as I get it.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

There's choice; Palio's original black, burlwood or Carbon fibre?

Seriously- just buy one. They're THAT good (I have 2).:tu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I find the new Palios suck and I don't like Xikars. I use a pocket knife to cut out a hole in the wrapper and that always works for me.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> I find the new Palios suck and I don't like Xikars. I use a pocket knife to cut out a hole in the wrapper and that always works for me.


Spoken like a true O.G.:ss


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> I find the new Palios suck and I don't like Xikars. I use a pocket knife to cut out a hole in the wrapper and that always works for me.


I agree; Sean, you are truly bada$$. :ss


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Palio...hands down, clean cut great warranty. Looks don't matter to me so long as the job gets done.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I picked up a Palio about a month ago and it works great. It's not the prettiest cutter, but it cuts well. I rarely do a full clip, but prefer to score the wrapper and flip the cap off.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a collection of cutters,,Xicar and a Boston cutter that will cut the tip off of a baseball bat. It's the Boston Cutter with the big handle and then the miniature one,,both I have had for about 10 years and they cut today as they did the very first time I used it. If you are a V cut person this is the only one to get and they last a lifetime.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

I own a Xikar XI an have a palio on the way. I have used both and I think you will be happy with either one. There is a trick to the Xikar, slide the cutter over the cigar to the place you would like to make your cut then set the blades against the the wrapper leaf and apply some pressure to the cutter towards the foot of the cigar almost like you are trying to slide the cutter more towards the foot of the cigar but not that hard then snap the blades together. I may make it sound harder than it is but once you get on to it it should give you a great cut every time.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I guess I can end this thread. I found a cutter in another towns cigar shop. Quite the experience I mite say. I found this shop in the phone book and decided to go check it out. First off it was small, vary small. I mean something like maybe 200 sqf small. They had a small walk in humidor but with a nice selection. As I entered, I saw the clerk was this girl about 19 maybe 20. This is a college town, so it wasn't any surprise to see some young kid in there. I decided right there that I wasn't going to get anything I would remotely consider "customer service" and would be on my own. 
Maybe needless to say but in this city, most of the college girls are smoking hot. This one was no exception. About 105 lbs wearing low riding hip hugger jeans and a short mid drift showing blouse with belly ring on a vary flat and tight tummy. Topped off with long black hair, beautiful green eyes and an angel face made it vary difficult to concentrate on why I went there in the first place. 
To my great surprise, this young thing was VARY knowledgeable about cigars, tobacco and accessory's. She was vary helpful in helping me selecting a cutter. I picked out a no name stainless steal twin guillotine for 60 bucks. I was happy with this because, I have big hands and my fingers would hardly fit most of the other cutters. Plus the opening would accommodate at least a size 50 cigar. It is a sturdy, smooth action and comfortable cutter.


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

The Savoy stainless steel cutters have no problem with 60 ring gauge ciargs. I have both the Savoy and Palio. I much prefer the Savoy cutter.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Noxus said:


> Well, I guess I can end this thread. I found a cutter in another towns cigar shop. I picked out a no name stainless steal twin guillotine for 60 bucks. .


 How bout pic's?


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I've only been using it for a few months, but I have been very happy with my Xikar Xi. As some people will point out, it does leave a small nub on the end of the cigar, but it only seems to do it for me on parejos. About half of what I smoke is torpedoes, and they don't seem to do it, so I'm wondering if it's mostly a technique problem.

I've been practicing something new, and almost have it down. Instead of holding the cutter in my right hand and cutting the cigar, I hold the cutter in my left hand, lightly clamp down and twist the cigar a half-turn. The cap just pops off. The only "trick" to it, if you can even call it that, it making sure the cigar is perfectly square to the cutter, or the cuts don't meet up right. No nub, no loose "shavings", and not even the slightest crushing of the cigar. I haven't tried it yet, but I think I could even use this to get a decent cut from my otherwise useless single-blade, buck-fitty guillotine cutter.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> How bout pic's?


I'm with Dave; I want some pics of the 19-year old girl with the bare midriff. :tu

Dave-going to send a PM to you to finish the buy. :tu


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

Previous post sucks without pics!!!! I kid I kid...lol

Is it just me or throwing 50-60 bucks at a cutter a little pricey?!? I know my newbieness (hmm.. google didn't like that word  ) is going to show but the plastic ones I get for free from the local cigar shop have worked ok so far. I wish they would handle larger gauges but they seem to work just fine for me.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

You know Craig, I felt the same way when I started up earlier this year...why get a cutter when you can get one for free but after you use a real cutter, you really will notice the difference. And it's a brother's penchant within this hobby to collect accessories related to the cigars he smokes. So a nice cutter goes alongside a nice lighter, a nice ashtray, a nice travel case, a nice humidor, etc., you know?

The difference I find between the plastic cutter and a good cutter is the clean, wrapper shard-less cut. With the plastic cutter, I've had to deal with shreds of wrapper coming out in my mouth and such. Not awful, but there is something about that clean cut made by a nice fancy cutter. 

That's why I'm moving up from my $10 no-name steel cutter to the Palio.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I'm with Dave; I want some pics of the 19-year old girl with the bare midriff. :tu
> 
> Dave-going to send a PM to you to finish the buy. :tu


Hell no! I'm not telling anyone where this place is.:ss


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Noxus said:


> Well, I guess I can end this thread. I found a cutter in another towns cigar shop. Quite the experience I mite say. I found this shop in the phone book and decided to go check it out. First off it was small, vary small. I mean something like maybe 200 sqf small. They had a small walk in humidor but with a nice selection. As I entered, I saw the clerk was this girl about 19 maybe 20. This is a college town, so it wasn't any surprise to see some young kid in there. I decided right there that I wasn't going to get anything I would remotely consider "customer service" and would be on my own.
> Maybe needless to say but in this city, most of the college girls are smoking hot. This one was no exception. About 105 lbs wearing low riding hip hugger jeans and a short mid drift showing blouse with belly ring on a vary flat and tight tummy. Topped off with long black hair, beautiful green eyes and an angel face made it vary difficult to concentrate on why I went there in the first place.
> To my great surprise, this young thing was VARY knowledgeable about cigars, tobacco and accessory's. She was vary helpful in helping me selecting a cutter. I picked out a no name stainless steal twin guillotine for 60 bucks. I was happy with this because, I have big hands and my fingers would hardly fit most of the other cutters. Plus the opening would accommodate at least a size 50 cigar. It is a sturdy, smooth action and comfortable cutter.


As for the cutter, glad you found one you liked. Price seems on the high side, though. Remember, you need to cut the within the rounded shoulder. Hence it is not necessary to have a huge hole in the guillotine. A cutter with a 52 RG hole should be able to cut the cap of a 64 RG cigar alright.

As for your persistently bad spelling, you might want to improve on that before you write the young lady a note saying that you like her "vary" much.

Enjoy your smokes, bro. :tu

Till


----------



## prix03gt (Dec 4, 2008)

Noxus said:


> Hell no! I'm not telling anyone where this place is.:ss


If she is not taken, she should be...Jump on it brotha! :chk:chk


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

prix03gt said:


> If she is not taken, she should be...Jump on it brotha! :chk:chk


That ant gonna happen. She, Young and hot. Me, old, fat and married.:ss


----------

